# T5HOs in NPT?



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

So I was just wondering if you could have T5HOs for a NPT and still consider it a NPT?


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

If the PAR is too high your plants will be limited via CO2 and algae will likely get going. Also, the plants will deplete the MTS much quicker since they are growing faster.

Light is the gas pedal of the planted tank. Everything else is tuned to match it.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok. I was just wondering. I know I am going to have to adjust everything else since I have high light. So if you adjust everything else to keep things thriving, does it still function as a NPT or is it a tweaked version?


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

NPT is typically referring the low maintenance tanks. If you start dosing Excel or CO2, ferts, and need to trim every week, then no. A NPT tank you could leave town for a week or two with an auto feeder and be fine.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't worry about the labels; NPT, El Natural, high tech, etc. Try to create a tank that pleases you and that requires the amount of maintenance that you want to do.

Tugg is right, the type of lighting technology is not the critical factor. The actual amount of light that is used by the plants (measured as photosynthetically active radiation or PAR) is the important variable.


----------



## qwe123 (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a dual T5HO over my 20gal that I don't dose anything in or have any algae problems. It is covered in dwarf water lettuce that I have to constantly pull out, however, so that is enough to weaken the amount of light to the rest of the tank.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I imagine the water lettuce also strips the water column clean of nutrients that algea would want to use. Being floating plants, they also leave the CO2 for the plants that are submerged.


----------



## atc84 (May 18, 2013)

i agree with the floating plant idea. My friend is looking to upgrade to plant worthy lighting, would a dual T5HO for 48 watts over a 30 gal be alright?


----------



## Pheesh!! (Dec 9, 2013)

I had dual T5HO (48 watts) over a 30g tall for about 2 years. Certain plants grow excellent while others do not. I also used pressurized co2 with no ferts as I was new to the hobby. i'm sure root tabs would have made a huge difference. tried dwarf grass with no luck


----------



## atc84 (May 18, 2013)

would CO2 be required for that much lighting? I wonder why certain plants didn't work out. Did you have the correct light spectrum?


----------



## Pheesh!! (Dec 9, 2013)

i never really had any algae problems, but did try diy yeast setup for a little bit. that became too much of a hastle so I stopped. The spectrum was correct, I was using zoo med bulbs designed for tanks with their HO banister. Some plants are just more difficult to grow than others. Mainly my ammania praetermissa were the ones that didn't grow well, in addition to the dwarf hair grass. I have read these plants are some of the most difficult to grow in the hobby and I had terrible luck. I also was using no ferts/co2. I currently have them in my 10g and they are amazing. Best looking plants of all time. So red. Need lots of co2 to stay red I feel. When I go a few days without they start to turn green. I also have flourite and clay in my dirt substrate for high iron content


----------

